# Puppy lip sores :(



## tbear (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello all,

Looking for anyone with experience with this:

























Kaia is still eating fine, drinking water, playing, and happy overall. It doesn't seem to bother her in the least that she has these sores on her upper lip but I can't imagine that they feel nice. Anyone experience these with their dog before? How was it treated? Can it just be left alone?


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

It looks like she held something in her mouth that has caused an allergic reaction. Does she have similar/corresponding marks on her bottom lip??


----------



## tbear (Oct 15, 2014)

No, she doesn't! That's the weird part. It's only on her top lip on those two specific areas.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella had something that looked very similar last year when she was around six months old. Forgot what the vet said they are but with Ella they didn't seem to bother her and went away on their own. It was her top lip on each side. I would have a vet look at it if it doesn't go away in a week our so or if it appears to be irritating her.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

We had a similar sore on our other golden (deceased) several years back and found that Neosporin worked well on it. If you use that, I would put it on lightly and after she has eaten. Let us know how things turn out. :wave:


----------



## tbear (Oct 15, 2014)

Bentman2 said:


> We had a similar sore on our other golden (deceased) several years back and found that Neosporin worked well on it. If you use that, I would put it on lightly and after she has eaten. Let us know how things turn out. :wave:


I will try the Neosporin. I'm just worried she'll lick her lips and end up swallowing it. Or that she'll get it in her water (she's quite the messy drinker :doh.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

We had something similar just figured she was teething really bad and it got rubbed raw or she caught it with a tooth while chewing. It cleared up and never bothered her any.


----------



## Holly's Mum (Oct 4, 2014)

Holly had a rash when she was about six/nine months old, over a few days it spread to her lower & upper lip and her nose - it was similar to Impetigo. We had to give her antibiotics and antihistamines for several weeks. If it doesn't go in a day or so it might be worth checking with your vet.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Possibly canine papilloma virus, self limiting. more common in puppies and young dogs.


----------

